# Marble Hornets



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2011)

Nabend Buffies,

in diesem thread möchte ich euch einen Youtube Channel für all diejenigen ans Herz legen, die den subtilen Horror mögen
und bereit sind heute und in nächster Zukunft nicht mehr ruhig zu schlafen.
Hier ein Link zum Channel  Marble Hornets
Ich möchte an der Stelle nicht spoilern. Schon allein weil alles in der Introduction( an der stelle sei erwähnt das man english zumindest halbwegs verstehen sollte, aber es ist kein schwieriges Englisch) erklärt wird.
Nur ein paar Tipps/Hinweise möchte ich geben:
- Fangt mit der Introduction an und macht mit Entry 1 weiter
- geht wenn für euch ertragbar, chronologisch vor
- Es wird keine Schreckmomente geben, die auf plötzliches auftauchen von irgendwelchen Grimassen setzen oder plötzlich laute Soundeffekte. Dennoch lieber keine headsets tragen da mancchmal Störgeräusche kommen
- Bis jetzt ist nicht geklärt ob die Videoaufnahmen echt sind oder nicht. Klar gibt es Skeptiker, aber dennoch haftet dem ganzen etwas mysteriöses an. Blair Witch lässt grüßen

Für Fragen nach weiterführenden Dingen zum Thema rund und Marble Hornets und das was darin vorkommt bin ich gern bereit auskunft zu geben 

Habt Spaß und gruselt euch

edit: ich hoffe das fällt jetzt nicht unter die Linksammelsache, ich finde der Channel hat nen eigenen thread verdient *auf Besucher mit namen ZAM schiel* ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Ich schau heut Abend mal rein, mittags kommt da keine Gruselstimmung auf.

Aber da fiel mir spontan das hier ein:

WAS genau macht dieses Viech da?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW2ghemn9UQ 

Ab 0:40 wirds spannend. Könnte Gollum sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2011)

mich erinnert das viel eher an die szene aus dem ersten resident evil wo sich der zombie umdrekt, aber darum solls hier im thread ja nicht gehen


----------



## nemø (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein Wichtel aus "Rare Exports"
Das ist n toller Film!

Das macht mir Angst!


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2011)

auch wenn das Thema wohl nicht viele anspricht, so bitte ich doch bei Thema zu bleiben selbst wenn es heißt das hier nix steht


----------



## nemø (4. Februar 2011)

Spoiler



Also bis Folge 14 hab ich bis jetzt nur verstanden, dass vor seiner Haustür der gRaf für'n Autogramm steht, der Typ aber kein Unheilig mag und dass er n fanatischer Paranoiditätsonkel zu sein scheint....Und dass der Graf ihn dafür verprügelt hat, dass er ihm nicht aufgemacht hat!


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Februar 2011)

Was genau soll das sein?

Eine Spuk Geschichte?
Versch. Spuk Geschichten?

Oder doch eine Sammlung von Geisterfilmchen?


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2011)

Versuch macht kluch


----------

